# Property Sold Prices.



## Piano Broker (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,how do you go about finding out property sold prices in Cyprus,is there a website with this info,any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Piano Broker said:


> Hi,how do you go about finding out property sold prices in Cyprus,is there a website with this info,any help would be greatly appreciated.


This info is probably not available for public. Only published statistics is how much prices has gone down year by year.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a specific reason you want this information?


----------



## Piano Broker (Feb 24, 2013)

No reason,just want to know if sold prices on property can be accessed from a website as in U.K you can go to various site to get this info,was wondering if this able to be done in Cyprus ?.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never heard of such a site here.


----------



## Piano Broker (Feb 24, 2013)

So are you able to get this information from Cyprus Land Registry ?.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would think it is highly unlikely they will give information like that unless you had a good reason to need it.


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess the initial question is aimed at understanding how realistic 'for sale prices' are. For a purchaser clearly this would be worth knowing, as it would give a guide as to how much below the asking price one could offer. Or another way to look at it, a guide as to how much properties are overpriced!


----------



## Piano Broker (Feb 24, 2013)

Will make inquiries elsewhere as most countries have free sites shown prices paid for property,do not need to have a reason its known as freedom of information,thanks for replies


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It would certainly be interesting to know if such a site exists about sold prices in Cyprus but I very much doubt that you find one


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I believe that you can apply to the land registry to ascertain if a property is free of any charges. A by product is the price it last sold for.

If you are enquiring about a group of properties which has not yet been split then you will see all the sale prices for that particular group.

I think the fee is around 8 euro and it takes around 3-6 weeks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Trev I had to delete that as the link is to a competing forum.

also it dosnt actually give the information the original poster is looking and that is prices that specific properties sold for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

That's ok Veronica....totally understand..hope it's nice in Cyprus


----------



## meteorstorm (Mar 3, 2013)

ANYTHING is worth only as much as somebody is ready to pay for it.
The only properties which sell now are either cheap ones or expensive ones - the middle market is dead.


----------

